# klipsch kg5.5 speakers?



## tylerlovely2006 (Apr 13, 2011)

Are the klipsch kg5.5s video shielded?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I actually do not think the 5.5's are Magnetically Shielded. These Speakers stopped being made in 1997 and back then most Tower Speakers were not. The matching Center Channel is shielded. However, so long as you are using a Panel TV, you have nothing to worry about. If using a Tube TV or RPTV using Tubes, you really do not need to keep them that far away from the TV. When setting them up, just set them up as close to the TV where the Screen is not turning green.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tylerlovely2006 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks what is the matching center for that series? I have found a deal of a life time on a pair of kg 5.5s!!!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

tylerlovely2006 said:


> Thanks what is the matching center for that series? I have found a deal of a life time on a pair of kg 5.5s!!!


The KG 2.5V could work for you
http://www.klipsch.com/kg-2-5v

Or, the kG 2.2V could work for you.
http://www.klipsch.com/kg-2-2v

This is the KG series
http://www.klipsch.com/discontinued-kg-series-speakers?&n=0&va=t


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Jim nailed the CC's. Back when the KG's were new, it was quite common for Center Channel Speakers to be placed on top of a TV or at least quite close to the TV so virtually all CC's are Magnetically Shielded. This of course remains to this day, while with Panels, placement on top on most TV's is no longer possible. That is great you are getting a great deal on the 5.5's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

